# Difference between Splice,Crowbar,A-Frame, and Stockholm? Help pls.



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Florac said:


> Can someone tell me what the main differences are between the Oakley Stockholm, A-Frame, Splice, and Crowbar? I'm an Asian chick and those styles are the only ones they carry in the Asian fit line. I'm also limiting myself to Oakley's because they ship within Canada(out of Quebec I think) and have a good return policy.
> 
> I was able to try out the regular Smith Heiress and regular Stockholm's in a local store and the problem with both pairs was the rather large space in the nose gap. It seems the only difference between regular Oakley's and the Asian Fit ones is the extra padding around the nose so that's another reason why I want to stick with them. I want to order these asap for a trip to Lake Louise in a couple of weeks and would really appreciate any help.
> 
> P.S. I will be using them with a Giro G10 helmet.


I'm also Asian and I personally use the Asian Fit A-Frame. I'm a guy by the way...

My fiancee (also Asian) uses the A-Frames as well. She has the Gretchen Bleilers which she thinks looks absolutely sick. Her sister uses the Stockholms. All Asian Fit.

The differences will lie mainly in the frame designs. All of the goggles you mentioned have spherical lenses and offer very good coverage.

The Splices are Oakley's newest design and it is specifically designed for snowboarders. You will notice that the nose piece of the frames has very minimal plastic. This is awesome because as you snowboard, you have to turn your head to one side in order to look forward. Normally, this will cause you to see the nose piece of the frame in your field of vision. The Splices cuts this down to a bare minimum giving you a much more open view.

The Crowbars are similar to the Splices. Actually, they were out before the Splices so I should say the Splices are similar to the Crowbars. The Crowbars are a bit larger and it doesn't have the nose piece feature of the Splices.

I am personally a big fan of the A-Frames. The A-Frames have a good ventilation design. The two vents on the lower frame are vents plugged by foam (the foam keeps moisture and snow from getting inside). They work really well. Also, I just like the way the A-frames look.

My fiancee's sister loves her Stockholms. This is saying a lot because she swore that she could never use goggles. She tried another brand long time ago and hated it. This caused her to ignore goggles completely. Now, she won't snowboard without her Stockholms. A huge benefit of the Stockholm's is that they are specifically designed for women. They look like female goggles and are designed around the generally smaller shaped female heads. They also give you great peripheral vision.

To sum this all up... All of these goggles are great and offer excellent lenses. The best way to choose now is to pick one that you think looks best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Leo. Appreciate your help. So are the Gretchen Bleiler A-Frames that your gf has women specific like the stockholms or are they the same as the regular A-Frames(width wise)? I didn't realize that the Splice, Crowbar, and A-Frame aren't women specific so now I'm worried they maybe too big for my face. 

I think I almost have it all figured out. I guess I could always order both and return the ones I don't like.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Florac said:


> Thanks Leo. Appreciate your help. So are the Gretchen Bleiler A-Frames that your gf has women specific like the stockholms or are they the same as the regular A-Frames(width wise)? I didn't realize that the Splice, Crowbar, and A-Frame aren't women specific so now I'm worried they maybe too big for my face.
> 
> I think I almost have it all figured out. I guess I could always order both and return the ones I don't like.


The A-Frames are unisex. My girlfriend is tiny and she still loves her. She is 4'11 so yea, very petite. The Asian Fit A-Frames are perfect for her. They do look large on her face though, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. This means you have a lot more lens coverage than when I wear them (I have a huge head).

If you don't like the big look, then the Stokholms are definitely better suited for you.

By the way, all of the Oakley goggles are designed to be compatible with helmets. You should definitely try them both out if you could to make sure they fit well with your particular helmet.

Just remember, you will probably have to pay for return shipping if you order and return both.


----------

